# Rookie lossless music download questions



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Id like to start creating a digital lossless music library. Can flac files (or any lossless music files) be found for free download? Eventually Ill be playing these files with the laptop or the htpc using the Fiio E7/E9 dac/amp combo and the Sennheiser HD650 cans, but I need the best sources for lossless music, both paid and (hopefully) free sources. Also, will the playback software make a difference? Thanks so much.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What kind of music are you looking for? There isn't much music for FREE that can be obtained legally.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im open to just about anything music wise. Yes I did notice there is little to be found free, even older stuff is elusive...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, we have to feed the musicians if we want the to keep making music. MusicGiants/HDGiants is now ch11, and most of the sites that allow you to download in FLAC are illegal russian sites run by the mob. Some artists do offre FLAC on their own sites, but for my money, I buy the CD, rip it to WMA-Pro for compatibility w/ my Zune and media software, and store, sell, or giveaway the CD. When the day comes that I can get lossless music and cut out the physical media middleman, I'll be dancing in the streets.

To tide you over for FREE, there's lots of live recording available for free here: http://www.archive.org/browse.php?collection=etree&field=/metadata/creator


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Marshall, thats certainly a start.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome. I wish I could point you to an itunes/amazon-like experience w/ lossless files, but they don't exist yet.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

TypeA, I sent you a PM.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Jim, I think Im just stuck buying cds and ripping my own digital library. I assumed there would be some older music of mixed genres available for free download, I guess not. Ill check out some of the live recordings Marshall linked to tho.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

one option to help fill the void while you build your collection is to go with a Zune Pass type solution; basically you are able to stream any and all the Zune content for a set monthly fee while at the same time getting an 'allowance' of dollars to spend to purchase content which you would own going forward

definately not lossless but content none the less


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

oh; forgot to mention
the sony xl1 200 disc dvd/cd changer is a very sweet way to rip enmass
basically you fill it with 200 of your favorite dvd's or cd's; hit the go button; return later, usually much later  and your content is in digital format

if you dig you can find various bits of code to use EAC vs. the built in media player for ripping if you want


----------

